# 1997 NISSAN ALTIMA FOR SALE - $500



## adubey (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi All, I am selling off my 1997 Nissan Altima for Salvage parts for $500. This car is in Dallas - Mid Cities area.
Call me at (848) 219 6768 in case you are interested.


----------

